# vivexotic ax48



## Girlie (Apr 1, 2009)

I was just browsing thru ebay and i noticed the vivexotiv AX48, basically there 4x4x2... Just wondering if anybody has bought one?

I was thinking of getting one


----------



## Blue Lizard Reptiles (Jul 9, 2010)

Girlie said:


> I was just browsing thru ebay and i noticed the vivexotiv AX48, basically there 4x4x2... Just wondering if anybody has bought one?
> 
> I was thinking of getting one


Vix Exotic Vivs are very good. Only ever had new ones though.


----------



## tang soo do (May 8, 2010)

Ive got a vivexotics and they are very well made. They also look good if they are in a living room.:2thumb:

The oak finish looks the dogs danglies


----------



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

i found mine great,the way its made means you can easily cover the intereior panels with a waterproof background,wrapped over the edges which added to the sealing and prevented the edges getting damaged

i did find that the top and bottom wood plinths were a bit to deep which restricted viewing and made access a bit awkward so i just took them to the local wood yard and trimmed them down to 50mm and picked up 2 new sheets of glass.job done


----------



## Repti-Dude (Jul 22, 2010)

Have used them a lot really good vivs

Cheapest place i found is Vivexotic Ax48 - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------

